# rabbit advice



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi my brother rabbit has maggots we need help fast he rang vets they said take it there it needs antibiotics but have no way off getting there and they will be shutting shortly what else can he do other than put it down himself


----------



## Walflower (Jun 14, 2015)

Maggots eat from the inside out..depending were they are it is fatal unless professional acroon is taken. unless you can flush them out with hippy scrub. I have had to deal with sheep, ducks and chickens with maggots all which dies. The time you see the maggots it's usaly too late, sorry


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

The rabbit needs a vet now, fly strike can kill in hours.


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for that bit of advice


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> The rabbit needs a vet now, fly strike can kill in hours.


Thanks yeah ive been reading info he rang vets but cant afford to have it put to sleep hes just going to monitor it as she will be eaten alive by them not a nice situation


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

That rabbit need vet treatment asap to stop the poor thing suffering. Any decent vet will treat the rabbit over getting money, they can set up payment plans even though they say they don't. If there is an emergency they will treat any animal regardless of finances.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

You can't leave the rabbit like this. 

He can't just monitor an animal while it is eaten alive by maggots. 

Look, I really don't mean to sound this abrupt, but it is an offence under the animal welfare act not to get appropriate veterinary attention for your pet, whatever species that pet is. It is also an offence to allow an animal to suffer unnecessarily. Perhaps remind your brother of this, he could be prosecuted if he doesn't seek treatment. 

If you can't afford the euthanasia fee then you need to suck it up, take the animal there anyway, and sell something to pay off the bill - the vet doesn't ask for the money straight after euthanasia usually, they will give you a few days to pay. 

This rabbit will be in excruciating pain right now. 

If your brother can't afford it, then at least call a rescue centre and tell them what is happening, they can ill afford to treat your brothers pet either but I can guarantee they wouldn't let it carry on suffering.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rebecca88 said:


> Thanks yeah ive been reading info he rang vets but cant afford to have it put to sleep hes just going to monitor it as she will be eaten alive by them not a nice situation


Then take the rabbit to someone that CAN afford the treatment..Leaving the rabbit is breaking the animal welfare act 2006, not to mention extremely cruel!


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

catpud said:


> You can't leave the rabbit like this.
> 
> He can't just monitor an animal while it is eaten alive by maggots.
> 
> ...


Its ok i know what your saying and thanks for this il pass on your kind info i did tell him but with him being young he was panicking etc i did say it will need to go to vets asap he wouldnt of thought to say that i wasnt thinking about saying that to the vet thanks again


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Then take the rabbit to someone that CAN afford the treatment..Leaving the rabbit is breaking the animal welfare act 2006, not to mention extremely cruel!


Yes i know that he just panicked and didnt know what to ask but getting something sorted thanks for all advice ive not had many pets myself as no time with two young kids i dont have time for pets till there older


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

MerlinsMum said:


> any updates?


Still alive its been to vets not sure all info as my mum took it


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So one minute a vet appointment is too much, yet the next the rabbit has been seen..all on emergency OOH time I might add 

I genuinely hope the rabbit has been treated and not left, but lets just say I have my doubts


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I do really hope this rabbit receives the treatment it needs.


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> So one minute a vet appointment is too much, yet the next the rabbit has been seen..all on emergency OOH time I might add
> 
> I genuinely hope the rabbit has been treated and not left, but lets just say I have my doubts


Im not telling lies he couldnt get there last night as my mum was away and i dont live close by and dont have a car otherwise i would have taken it sooner it has been taken to the vets i wouldnt lie about something like this i know it needed seeing asap but if i could of helped i would of


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Kammie said:


> I do really hope this rabbit receives the treatment it needs.


It has been to the vets my brother couldnt get there yesterday and my mum was away so she took it to vets when she got back if i was closer i would of taken it myself but not live near by or own a car


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

rebecca88 said:


> Im not telling lies he couldnt get there last night as my mum was away and i dont live close by and dont have a car otherwise i would have taken it sooner it has been taken to the vets i wouldnt lie about something like this i know it needed seeing asap but if i could of helped i would of


So it's gone from 


rebecca88 said:


> cant afford to have it put to sleep


Too, you just couldn't get him there..OK then 

I would just like to point out that if by chance you did take the rabbit to the vets this morning that the treatment will now run into the hundreds as the rabbit will need to be operated on to make sure that no maggots are left inside...

If the rabbit is getting treated then that is great, but as I have said, I have my doubts!


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh right ok whatever your thinking i know the situation and im not making anything up he couldnt get last nite at all and when my mum got back off her holiday she took it to vets the rabbit is fine not as bad as my brother made it sound its got antibiotics and being dealt with so why carry on with the funny messaging anyone else who is bothered thats the update


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

he had to wait till my mum was back to pay for help it needs!


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> So it's gone from
> 
> Too, you just couldn't get him there..OK then
> 
> ...


You can think what you like but its being taken care of and thats all that matter so if you dont believe me thats upto you but i know the situation


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

What antibiotics did they give? Were there any other meds given? 

Just curious what the vets done. Maggots are a serious health concern to bunnies. Does bunny get a dirty bum or have poo stuck to him/her? Thats usually one of the causes along with a dirty living space.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

What antibiotic did they give? Any other meds given?

Curious how they've treated bunny. Does the bunny have a clean bum or suffer with poo getting stuck? Thats one of the main causes of fly strike, could be something that can be fixed with a diet change. Another cause is dirty living area.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, this thread is a sad reminder of how important it is to keep your rabbits in clean accommodation, and to keep them at a safe weight, so they can clean themselves, and be as active as a rabbit should be.

Flystrike is a terrible thing to endure. 

The flies lay their eggs, the eggs hatch out, the rabbit is effectively eaten alive and dies a slow, agonising death.

This is one good reason why housing should be kept clean, and why rabbits should be checked at least twice a day, and preferably more. Overweight, less mobile and poorly rabbits are more vulnerable too. 

I do hope that this rabbit has been to the vets. If it truly had active maggots eating it alive, it will need considerable treatment and pain relief,


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Kammie said:


> What antibiotics did they give? Were there any other meds given?
> 
> Just curious what the vets done. Maggots are a serious health concern to bunnies. Does bunny get a dirty bum or have poo stuck to him/her? Thats usually one of the causes along with a dirty living space.


They caught it just at right time yeah she started with a dirty bum gets cleaned out every other day but to be honest i think need the toilet tray dne everyday which they say to do so he needs to do it more as i know it can be really bad


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Summersky said:


> Well, this thread is a sad reminder of how important it is to keep your rabbits in clean accommodation, and to keep them at a safe weight, so they can clean themselves, and be as active as a rabbit should be.
> 
> Flystrike is a terrible thing to endure.
> 
> ...


THE RABBIT has been taken to the Vets it is because of it living area in it cage im fully aware of what everyones saying its my brothers RABBIT and i admit he should clean it more than 2/3 days and clean its toilet tray more its getting treatment it started cz it had a mucky bum she got a wound above her bum and thats whats caused this they have shaved round the area used iodine gave hyro gel and antibiotics shes perked up abit wasnt as serious as i thought my brother panicked and i thought it was too late and needed to be put down


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

rebecca88 said:


> THE RABBIT has been taken to the Vets it is because of it living area in it cage im fully aware of what everyones saying its my brothers RABBIT and i admit he should clean it more than 2/3 days and clean its toilet tray more its getting treatment it started cz it had a mucky bum she got a wound above her bum and thats whats caused this they have shaved round the area used iodine gave hyro gel and antibiotics shes perked up abit *wasnt as serious as i thought* my brother panicked and i thought it was too late and needed to be put down


i can assure you flystrike is very very serious!


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia66 said:


> i can assure you flystrike is very very serious!


I know it is and its being taken care of!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Interesting...no mention of pain relief!

If you had any experience with fly strike then you would understand our skepticism...we can only go by what you tell us...there was more than 12 hours between fly strike being discovered and the rabbit seeing a vet..IME that would require vet admission so that all the maggots can be cleaned out and the rabbit is monitored..

For anyone reading this thread I must stress that you should *never* leave a rabbit over night when fly strike has been discovered, I am honestly speechless, and that does not happen often!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

rebecca88 said:


> *THE RABBIT* has been taken to the Vets it is because of it living area in it cage im fully aware of what everyones saying its my brothers *RABBIT* and i admit he should clean it more than 2/3 days and clean its toilet tray more its getting treatment it started cz it had a mucky bum she got a wound above her bum and thats whats caused this they have shaved round the area used iodine gave hyro gel and antibiotics shes perked up abit *wasnt as serious as i thought my brother panicked and i thought it was too late and needed to be put down*


*
*
Just as well your brother did panic. It possibly saved bun's life. A salutary lesson learned; although no bun is safe sadly. We just have to minimise the risks and be vigilant.


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

Summersky said:


> Just as well your brother did panic. It possibly saved bun's life. A salutary lesson learned; although no bun is safe sadly. We just have to minimise the risks and be vigilant.


Yes thats very true i know sure will have.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just throwing it out there, but in hot weather you sometimes get dung fly larvae in the wet patch in the hutch if you miss out cleaning it for a while. I've known some people panic totally and think they are the kind that land on rabbits and eat flesh, causing flystrike. They're a different species, they live in dung and rotting material, and while not nice to find, are harmless.


----------



## rebecca88 (Jun 14, 2015)

MerlinsMum said:


> Just throwing it out there, but in hot weather you sometimes get dung fly larvae in the wet patch in the hutch if you miss out cleaning it for a while. I've known some people panic totally and think they are the kind that land on rabbits and eat flesh, causing flystrike. They're a different species, they live in dung and rotting material, and while not nice to find, are harmless.


Thanks for that il pass that onto my brother at least he knows now.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Just throwing it out there, but in hot weather you sometimes get dung fly larvae in the wet patch in the hutch if you miss out cleaning it for a while. I've known some people panic totally and think they are the kind that land on rabbits and eat flesh, causing flystrike. They're a different species, they live in dung and rotting material, and while not nice to find, are harmless.


But then surely there wouldn't be any wound on the rabbit


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> But then surely there wouldn't be any wound on the rabbit


Oh yes agreed...
Not entirely sure if the OP actually mentioned wounds.

I'm with you though - once the blowfly larvae get in there, it's curtains without a lot of intensive treatment. There's no such thing as a "mild" flystrike, just a couple of them munching is going to need some intensive care, just for the damage and the infection risk.

At least this thread is going to highlight this issue.

If it's a prank, then it's not appropriate, as anyone who has ever lost a rabbit to flystrike will agree.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd work on getting your brother to clean out the living area more often and look at the rabbits diet if poo is getting stuck to him/her. 

You didn't mention what meds were given, I'm interested to know more because I have an interest in that side of things from working as a vet nurse before having my children. Its been a few years now since I worked as a vet nurse and meds change all the time.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Oh yes agreed...
> Not entirely sure if the OP actually mentioned wounds.
> 
> I'm with you though - once the blowfly larvae get in there, it's curtains without a lot of intensive treatment. There's no such thing as a "mild" flystrike, just a couple of them munching is going to need some intensive care, just for the damage and the infection risk.
> ...





rebecca88 said:


> she got a wound above her bum


Apparently there is a wound


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Apparently there is a wound


Then I'm as puzzled as you.


----------

